# Apache Server Probnlem HILFE



## 2Bounce (14. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab ein großes Problem Ich hab den Apache webserver Instaliert und
Konfiguriert und das hat alles geklapt es gibt nur ein problem
Man kann vom netz aus nicht auf in zugreifen.
Wie muss ich das einstellen das man auch im Internet drauf zugreifen kann.
Ich bin echt am ende ich hab schon vieles Probiert und in vielen Foren nachgefragt
aber nie wollte mir einer Helfen.
Ich hoffe das mir hir einer helfen kann 

DATEN:
Apache server 1.3.29 
Windows XP
D-Link DI604 Router

Bitte Helft Mir!


----------



## Ben Ben (14. Oktober 2004)

Du musst den Port 80 von deinem D-Link Router auf Port 80 auf deinem Rechner weiterleiten (Forwarden). Daher wäre es sinnvoll mit statischen IPs zu arbeiten. 
Wo du das Port-Forwarding einstellst kannst du im Handbuch nachlesen, oft nennt sich dieser Punkt "Virtual Servers".


----------



## 2Bounce (14. Oktober 2004)

Statische IP was ist das und wo krieg ich das wenn damit gemeint ist
z.B Dyndns oder so das hab ich gemacht.
Port 80 ist geforworded auf meine LAN IP z.B mein Router hat die IP 192.168.0.1
und meine IP ist 192.168.0.196 und der Port 80 läuft auf 192.168.0.196.
Ich weiß zwar nicht ob das richtig ist aber bitte erklär mir doch mal wie man das macht.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. Oktober 2004)

Dazu haben wir ein Tutorial in unserer Tutorials-Sektion.

P.S.: Bitte achte auf deine Rechtschreibung und Grammatik.


----------

